

ShareThis vs. AddThis - releasedatez

I am currently using ShareThis on my site but are there any differences between ShareThis and AddThis? Which one should I use?
======
rbitar
As I recall, ShareThis has better email integration. Personally, they both
provide too many 'posting options' for my taste and are always two actions
away for the user. There is also neat css hack floating around that can detect
what popular domains users frequent (ie, delicious) by observing a:visited
link color. I wish these widgets would take advantage of that, at least
optionally.

